# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Рукоделие >  Что делать с ёлкой?

## Роман

Новогодние праздники уходят: для кого-то "к сожалению", а для кого-то "к счастью"  Вопрос: что делать с ёлкой? Ну, кроме выбросить, конечно. Пока знаю два варианта: сделать себе хвойную ванну - и ещё можно, говорят, мебель делать из ёлки. Но мебель - это для меня сложно... А какие ещё есть варианты?

----------


## Lena Rubcova

Мы давно уже выбрали искусственную, и проблема - куда деть? - исчезла сама собой!)

----------

